# Bluetooth in '09 Murano with Blackberry?



## optical serenity (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a 2009 Murano we just bought, and It pairs with the Blackberry 8220 Pearl flip just fine. Only thing is, it connects, and immediately terminates the connection. I can't find anything here, google, the manual, etc about why this is happening. It paired perfectly to my iPhone and worked fine (of course).:wtf:


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Make sure the bluetooth device is "trusted" by the BB. Also check your BB and see if there are any security messages on your screen when it tries to connect.


----------



## optical serenity (Jan 17, 2010)

Yup, I had set "trusted" to yes, and no security messages.

It's alright, I just found an iPhone to replace the particular Blackberry with. So it should be a resolved issue.


----------

